# Photos of the superbowl snipers`s nests



## David43515 (Feb 9, 2012)

We`re all used to seeing armed police and security at big events and probably don`t give it too much thought. But often people don`t stop to consider what kind of backup or support the officers on the ground have available to them. Years ago I had an opportunity to talk with a US Army sniper who had been part of the huge security force at the Atlanta Olympics. I hadn`t thought about it in years until I saw these pics. (It`s true what they say, "out of sight-out of mind) At the latest superbowl there were SWAT team members, including sniper teams, on hand to lend support and enhance security. There was some discussion on the website hosting the photos about whether or not they were genuine, or might have been from a training exercise. I`ll leave that for people with more knowledge than myself. Just thought I`d share.

http://www.businessinsider.com/these-pictures-of-the-xm-210-sniper-rifle-2012-2

http://www.businessinsider.com/robert-johnson-bi-snipers-at-the-superbowl-2012-2


----------



## Carol (Feb 9, 2012)

I did a good bit of emergency operations planning with the city leading up to the Superbowl.  

Snipers are not my expertise, I'm just a telecom engineer.  However, there is definitely a lot going on behind the scenes to prepare for such a big event, especially post-Katrina. In our case, everything went swimmingly well


----------



## Ken Morgan (Feb 9, 2012)

Better safe than sorry. Had there been an incident at the game it would take a very long time for a sniper to get there and get into position, especially with tens of thousands of people heading for the exits in a big hurry.

I was at an event where I stayed in the 35 story hotel right next door to the main venue, on the 10 story building across the road, 2 snipers and 2 spotters watching everything.


----------



## Buka (Feb 9, 2012)

As a retired Fed, I can assure you there are more things going on at high profile events than meet the eye. Sometimes it's even fun.


----------



## Empty Hands (Feb 10, 2012)

Is this really what we've come to?  I guess so.


----------



## MA-Caver (Feb 10, 2012)

Empty Hands said:


> Is this really what we've come to?  I guess so.


 When you think about the potential to do a great deal of harm to a great number of people. U.S. sporting events are a terrorist's dream. Trouble is with "tens of thousands" of people it's going to be VERY hard to pin-point them before they strike. The only consolation is that the number of snipers surrounding the venue will have a greater chance of picking them off before the causality rate gets too high... but then again even ONE (or more) is too high of collateral damage. 
Still, it's kinda nice to know they're there if you take my meaning. Unless the President or some other VIP is going to be there, it's just too damned easy to bring in something that can harm people. A quick pat down and a glance at your beer-cooler is the best that anyone can hope for as far as preventative measures.


----------



## punisher73 (Feb 13, 2012)

I think they only had the snipers there to guard the super-duper expensive toilet seats that Madonna insisted had to be installed or she would refuse to show up and sing (true story btw).


----------



## chinto (Feb 15, 2012)

provably actual positions.  but then I would never be in danger that way... I am not a stupid bowl fan... :flame::dalek::uhoh:


but I would like that rifle in the picture and its tripod!   :hmm:


----------

